# So Reason+ is a thing now (subscription). Reason Intro and Suite discontinued.



## doctoremmet (Jan 27, 2021)

Haven’t investigated this fully yet. Just leaving this here...


----------



## doctoremmet (Jan 27, 2021)




----------



## Crowe (Jan 27, 2021)

Whoop, more subscription services in a saturated market. Awesome stuff. I hope every other company gets a move on and implements this so that the whole thing can finally implode in onto itself.

As long as the perpetual licenses don't disappear I don't care.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jan 27, 2021)

Shiirai said:


> As long as the perpetual licenses don't disappear


They usually sort of slowly fade away in a subscription based world, don’t they?


----------



## easyrider (Jan 27, 2021)

Buy it





Reason 12


A new look, a new sampler and a whole new way of dialing in your sound, Reason 12 is all about leveling up the creative potential at the heart of your music-making experience. Make music your way - plugged in or standalone Reason’s Rack of legendary synths, instruments, and effects can now be...




www.reasonstudios.com





£309

12 months Subscription

£239

The only winner in the sub model is the Developer.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jan 27, 2021)

Anyway. The 50% off works for owners of any version of Reason. Anyone want to sell me a v1 for a buck? I am still interested in Friktion. Or maybe I’ll head over to the Sell & Buy section in a few days haha.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jan 27, 2021)

easyrider said:


> Buy it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


True. I see a lot of disappointed loyal Reason people on YT and Twitter. So my guess is you’ll be able to get Suite for way less soon.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jan 27, 2021)

easyrider said:


> The only winner in the sub model is the Developer.


Fix: The only winner in the sub model is the Shareholder. Sorry, just had to do that before someone else inevitably does it


----------



## easyrider (Jan 27, 2021)

The low pricing model of Netflix, amazon prime video work....and the majority of customers have 3 or more subs to these streaming services....

This is where DAW sub is flawed... before you know it your spending £100 plus just to use your daw and plugins....

F*ck that.....


----------



## doctoremmet (Jan 27, 2021)

Miss one payment, and then what? Broken projects? I am not at all against subscriber models philosophically, but intuitively I myself have never opted for one because I am wary that I may lose access to my sounds / projects etc.


----------



## ReleaseCandidate (Jan 27, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> They usually sort of slowly fade away in a subscription based world, don’t they?


Actually not that slow:


> To simplify our lineup we will discontinue Reason Intro and Reason Suite—the software will continue to function, and you will still be able to upgrade to the full version of Reason.











Introducing Reason+ - Reason Studios


Today marks new era as we introduce Reason+. On the surface you might say, well now I can get Reason software as a subscription. That's true but there’s whole lot more to it. Let's dig in!




www.reasonstudios.com





As always, they drop low-cost alternatives first.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jan 27, 2021)

ReleaseCandidate said:


> Actually not that slow:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, thanks for clearing that up. So the whole Suite thing has been a particularly shortlived concept then eh?


----------



## Kevinside (Jan 27, 2021)

@ReleaseCandidate was faster...

Reason Suite is discontinued...

My question is... The Reason Suite Upgrade is still be available at many shops... If i buy it there and get the serial. Can i still activate Reason 11 Suite or is this not possible anymore...


----------



## easyrider (Jan 27, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Miss one payment, and then what? Broken projects? I am not at all against subscriber models philosophically, but intuitively I myself have never opted for one because I am wary that I may lose access to my sounds / projects etc.


Yeah....if I have the money for 12 months sub at 239....I would just buy it outright....

The cost of entry to reason has just risen for the bedroom producer which is a sad thing in the current climate.


----------



## Crowe (Jan 27, 2021)

Well then. Goodbye Reason.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jan 27, 2021)

...recurly.com. Really?


----------



## easyrider (Jan 27, 2021)

Wait for the streaming shit storm comments incoming....


----------



## doctoremmet (Jan 27, 2021)

Did the trial. No form or process step to ask me whether I own Reason. Maybe it checks against your account data. I only have the free Pluginboutique giveaway Lite version. Was eyeing Reason because I like the concept and to enable Friktion...


----------



## ReleaseCandidate (Jan 27, 2021)

Oh, and no more demo version either. You get to the 'one month free Reason+ trial' if you're trying to get the demo version.





Reason 12


A new look, a new sampler and a whole new way of dialing in your sound, Reason 12 is all about leveling up the creative potential at the heart of your music-making experience. Make music your way - plugged in or standalone Reason’s Rack of legendary synths, instruments, and effects can now be...




www.reasonstudios.com





Btw. that 'Buy Now' for Reason 11 Suite leads back to the same Reason 11 site (somebody forgot or worse didn't have the time to change that).


----------



## KallumS (Jan 27, 2021)

I would’ve preferred Rent to Own to this...


----------



## doctoremmet (Jan 27, 2021)

KallumS said:


> I would’ve preferred Rent to Own to this...


They already had that. Guess that’s gone as well now...


----------



## Leslie Fuller (Jan 27, 2021)

Disappointed with this move, as was with Reason since v2.0. For me, I’ve had issues over the last year or so with REs I own not working which customer support never got to the bottom of. I appreciate that they are providing support during the Pandemic, but taking 1 to 2 months to reply on a support ticket is poor. If they fixed the GUI issues and others I might still upgrade the standalone program, but a subscription is a no-no!


----------



## easyrider (Jan 27, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> They already had that. Guess that’s gone as well now...




You can still rent to own Instruments and FX...I think if you already own a Reason License....


----------



## JEPA (Jan 27, 2021)

What is happening in the world?


----------



## Kevinside (Jan 27, 2021)

So the next DAW goes Subscription... :-(
Which DAW will follow next...(Cubase,Logic,Live?)

In case of Avid, you can see it... Perpetual is still available, but the Avid stopped the Reinstatement plan. So if you stopp to buy the yearly support plan for your perpetual licence. You are not able to get back... That means, no updates anymore forever, except you buy a new Protools (Ultimate) Licence for the full price or change to subscription...

Reason+ and the discontinuation of Intro and Suite is not a good sign at all for the future...


----------



## doctoremmet (Jan 27, 2021)

JEPA said:


> What is happening in the world?


Capital. It Fails Us Now.



It’s like this 1979 album sleeve.











The musician smiles. He thinks the music industry’s his friend.

The music industry smiles. It’s glad the musician is fooled.

NOW IT CAN EXPLOIT HIM.


----------



## dedene (Jan 27, 2021)

This is a really really disappointing move from them.


----------



## Crossroads (Jan 27, 2021)

First the EW debacle and now this... sigh...

Do these marketing departments actually hire... you know... human beings? Who actually live in the real world?

I hate where this industry is going.


----------



## ReleaseCandidate (Jan 27, 2021)

Kevinside said:


> So the next DAW goes Subscription... :-(
> Which DAW will follow next...(Cubase,Logic,Live?)


My bet is on Steinberg. They have enough programs (Cubase/Nuendo, Wavelab, Spectralayers and Dorico) to be able to pull off a subscription including all of their products.
Apple too, but they need the software to sell hardware - they'll rather give the software away for free.
And Ableton: well, could be, but they need the Lite versions to get their impressive user base numbers.


----------



## easyrider (Jan 27, 2021)

Remember you can still buy a perpetual licence....but the cost of entry has risen which is not so good for people with little funds...

Reason intro and Reason suite were good cheap Options for some...Now these have been cancelled...

I hate Avid but even these evil monsters offer Pro Tools First....


----------



## easyrider (Jan 27, 2021)

Kevinside said:


> So the next DAW goes Subscription... :-(
> Which DAW will follow next...(Cubase,Logic,Live?)


Cubase already offer subscription....v10.5 to 11 £90. Then v11.5 £90 then v 12 rinse and respeat. 😝


----------



## doctoremmet (Jan 27, 2021)

The thing is... you spend a considerable sum and then you still need to invest in RE stuff... which increasingly will be geared towards subscribers. I think you will feel... deserted soon?


----------



## Kevinside (Jan 27, 2021)

@easyrider 

Steinberg charges for bigger updates...but this no subscription at all...
Cause Cubendo works just fine, when you re not updating...

If you don´t pay the subscription in case of Reason or Protools, your great daw does not work anymore...fundamental difference


----------



## AudioLoco (Jan 27, 2021)

easyrider said:


> Cubase already offer subscription....v10.5 to 11 £90. Then v11.5 £90 then v 12 rinse and respeat. 😝


Not the same thing. Paid upgrades are paid upgrades. Most of these weren't about bug fixing (which need to be free in my opinion) but new features (if I remember correctly...) . 

(Well the poor Mac users having their system auto destroy itself every year can't ask that Steinberg would chase the gadget and phone company with their ever changing code for free everytime they change to The Big Caliente or to The Lepard or whatever silly name they gave their OS.)

As for generally a subscription model for software I agree 100% with your "F...k that" sentiment.

I ain't giving a company a salary because they decide so at one point... I buy the product I need when I need it and it's mine forever. If my system changes it is my responsibility to NOT update my system or pay for updating the software I bought. 
The main point is, I don't want to OWE money in order to be able to work.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Jan 27, 2021)

You can still buy Reason 11 and the upgrade on their site.






Reason 12


A new look, a new sampler and a whole new way of dialing in your sound, Reason 12 is all about leveling up the creative potential at the heart of your music-making experience. Make music your way - plugged in or standalone Reason’s Rack of legendary synths, instruments, and effects can now be...




www.reasonstudios.com









__





Reason 12 Upgrade


A new look, a new sampler and a whole new way of dialing in your sound, Reason 12 is all about leveling up the creative potential at the heart of your music-making experience. Make music your way - plugged in or standalone Reason’s Rack of legendary synths, instruments, and effects can now be...




www.reasonstudios.com





I think Suite is now over, though. And I wonder about whether there will be a Reason 12 for sale.


----------



## easyrider (Jan 27, 2021)

Kevinside said:


> @easyrider
> 
> Steinberg charges for bigger updates...but this no subscription at all...
> Cause Cubendo works just fine, when you re not updating...
> ...


It was a joke.....


----------



## Alex Fraser (Jan 27, 2021)

ReleaseCandidate said:


> My bet is on Steinberg. They have enough programs (Cubase/Nuendo, Wavelab, Spectralayers and Dorico) to be able to pull off a subscription including all of their products.
> Apple too, but they need the software to sell hardware - they'll rather give the software away for free.
> And Ableton: well, could be, but they need the Lite versions to get their impressive user base numbers.


I think - like you say - Apple follows a different model on this. The profit is in the hardware sales and the biggest risk to Logic's future is Tim and co actually forgetting they make it in the first place. 😉


----------



## Synetos (Jan 27, 2021)

So does that leave Logic and Reaper as the most cost effective DAW options? 
Although, Apple gets ya on the hardware.


----------



## sostenuto (Jan 27, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Anyway. The 50% off works for owners of any version of Reason. Anyone want to sell me a v1 for a buck? I am still interested in Friktion. Or maybe I’ll head over to the Sell & Buy section in a few days haha.


Yeah .... understand your context .... but actually pleased here to have not purchased Friktion for LITE usage. Different scenario as long-term Win10 Pro /Reaper User. Moving forward.


----------



## kitekrazy (Jan 27, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> The thing is... you spend a considerable sum and then you still need to invest in RE stuff... which increasingly will be geared towards subscribers. I think you will feel... deserted soon?


I haven't bought an RE since they have VST support.


----------



## kitekrazy (Jan 27, 2021)

Synetos said:


> So does that leave Logic and Reaper as the most cost effective DAW options?
> Although, Apple gets ya on the hardware.


 FL Studio has free lifetime updates. Bandlab is free. Usually DAW upgrades are affordable except for Live Suite.


----------



## sostenuto (Jan 27, 2021)

Ha ! Just added SINEfactory from OT _ FREE Subscription ! ...... for now


----------



## Alex Fraser (Jan 27, 2021)

Synetos said:


> So does that leave Logic and Reaper as the most cost effective DAW options?
> Although, Apple gets ya on the hardware.


I last crossed Apple's palm with silver for Logic back in _2013._ All updates and new features free since.
That's pretty impressive. But hardware subsidised of course.


----------



## Synetos (Jan 27, 2021)

Alex Fraser said:


> I last crossed Apple's palm with silver for Logic back in _2013._ All updates and new features free since.
> That's pretty impressive.


I bought Logic in 2014 at the same time I bought MacBook Pro loaded up for over $3k. I was into Cubase at the time. Now, I would need to upgrade hardware to run Logic. I could have bought Logic like 4-5 copies in that period for what I paid for Cubase updates. 

My biggest beef with all these companies isn't really about the fees, it's releasing buggy updates and never fixing things completely before moving on to the next version. I don't mind paying for updates if they would just test the crap better. It called REGRESSION testing. Script the testing on a test bed full of VMWare boxes and keep adding new items to the test scripts as they come up. Nothing that worked before should be broken with an update or new feature! 

If I were I wise man, I would hang back and stay a year behind. That way all the busted stuff would be known. I guess I am a sucker for new shiny things. Must have some Raccoon DNA. haha


----------



## rnb_2 (Jan 27, 2021)

I'm honestly feeling pretty good about my decision to go for Reason Suite back in December when BestService was running their ridiculous sale (got Suite for just over half price). I have no reason (ha!) to even think about the subscription any time soon, though it will be interesting to see how they implement Apple Silicon support for non-subscribers.

I do like that they'll still sell licenses (and I assume upgrades) of the base Reason package, so I should be able to upgrade for a reasonable (ha! did it again) sum, I hope, if they come up with a good reason (I didn't even mean to do that one) to do so. And they're still selling REs, so if they come out with something that feels essential, it appears I'll be able to just buy it.


----------



## dzilizzi (Jan 27, 2021)

Synetos said:


> So does that leave Logic and Reaper as the most cost effective DAW options?
> Although, Apple gets ya on the hardware.


Yes, with Logic, it is the dongle that is expensive.


----------



## Detalion (Jan 27, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Anyway. The 50% off works for owners of any version of Reason. Anyone want to sell me a v1 for a buck? I am still interested in Friktion. Or maybe I’ll head over to the Sell & Buy section in a few days haha.


Hello,

You can find Reason Intro here : https://www.jrrshop.com/propellerhead-reason-11-intro if you want just use Friktion.

Regards,


----------



## rnb_2 (Jan 27, 2021)

Still up on BestService, as well, and discounted to $77US.


----------



## José Herring (Jan 27, 2021)

Not an exciting announcement for sure. That they are trying to play it off as a major development only makes me more angry. Reason has always been my secret weapon. I've been a user since 2004. Now for the first time I'm kind of afraid of what might happen to Reason in the future.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jan 27, 2021)

Detalion said:


> Hello,
> 
> You can find Reason Intro here : https://www.jrrshop.com/propellerhead-reason-11-intro if you want just use Friktion.
> 
> Regards,


Thanks. In the Friktion thread it has become apparent you’ll need full Reason to be able to fully enjoy all Friktion (multi) patches... and that has held me back to invest further. Now I don’t know if I should at all. But thanks!


----------



## shropshirelad (Jan 27, 2021)

easyrider said:


> Buy it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The cost of this for UK users is crazy! I can normally pick up an upgrade for around the £90 mark, which I'll continue to do for as long as possible. I'm pleased to hear that a hi res version is just around the corner - about blooming time!


----------



## heisenberg (Jan 27, 2021)

For what it is worth, I just noticed (at present) it shows at the bottom of the page, you can still buy Reason Suite...





__





Reason 12 Upgrade


A new look, a new sampler and a whole new way of dialing in your sound, Reason 12 is all about leveling up the creative potential at the heart of your music-making experience. Make music your way - plugged in or standalone Reason’s Rack of legendary synths, instruments, and effects can now be...




www.reasonstudios.com


----------



## ReleaseCandidate (Jan 27, 2021)

heisenberg said:


> For what it is worth, I just noticed (at present) it shows at the bottom of the page, you can still buy Reason Suite...


Yes, they either didn't notice the button or (worse) didn't have the time to remove it. At least they catched the link.


Btw:


Reason+ won't work offline?! Are they serious?


----------



## easyrider (Jan 27, 2021)

heisenberg said:


> For what it is worth, I just noticed (at present) it shows at the bottom of the page, you can still buy Reason Suite...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When you add it it won’t let you buy it....


----------



## doctoremmet (Jan 27, 2021)

ReleaseCandidate said:


> Reason+ won't work offline?! Are they serious?


Kidding me?


----------



## easyrider (Jan 27, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Kidding me?


Nope you need an active connection to log in ...then









Can I use Reason+ offline?


Reason+ only supports online login to Reason. Once logged in you can continue to use Reason offline until you close the program. Note, though, that opening a previously saved song again will also r...




help.reasonstudios.com


----------



## rnb_2 (Jan 27, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Kidding me?


Well, non-subscription Reason currently only works online if you want to use it on more than one computer. Offline essentially locks activation to a single computer.


----------



## Tremendouz (Jan 27, 2021)

Welp, I'm glad I got Reason Lite with my keyboard before this, I'm liking the Friktion rack expansion a lot... as a VST inside Reaper of course


----------



## lumcas (Jan 27, 2021)

At least, they're saying this.


----------



## rnb_2 (Jan 27, 2021)

As a recent arrival to these parts, I'll offer the following: ever since coming back to music in a semi-serious way for the first time since the mid-90s as my pandemic sanity-saver, it seemed to me that there are FAR too many companies selling FAR too many products for FAR too little money (in general - there are, of course, exceptions). As a result, anybody with a fair bit of disposable income has had very little reason to choose between DAWs, string libraries, soft synths - you name it, everybody just buys anything they think might come in handy, and much of it sits (mostly) unused. Everybody runs ridiculous sales, not just for Black Friday, but multiple times every year, and nobody buys anything at full price unless somebody else is effectively paying for it.

From an outsider's perspective, this looks like a system that simply can't survive like this forever. At some point, consolidation is going to come. The switch to subscription is one stop along that path - once you've started producing work with a product you're subscribed to, it's much harder to step off and try something else. As a subscriber to Adobe's Creative Cloud Photographer's Plan ($10/mo for Photoshop/Lightroom/Lightroom Classic - heavily subsidized by all of those studios paying for multiple seats), I'm intimately familiar with that, but the simple truth is that, once Apple abandoned Aperture, there wasn't another product that offered everything a working photographer needed. Some tried and abandoned the field before they were finished (Luminar, now concentrating on "AI-powered" post-processing), some are still working on it (CaptureOne, which also has a subscription option), but the vast majority of the other activity is in the consumer space, which is a huge market with fewer support headaches because nobody's income depends on it. Unfortunately, Adobe was allowed to purchase its way to professional market dominance years ago, and is now locked in. 

On the bright side, music software is still a very competitive market, but there are probably an artificially large number of players because users have largely not been forced to choose thus far. So, I would venture that DAWs might be the first part of the market to start consolidating, and going to subscription is a logical way to try to lock in your user base and smooth out revenue flow. Even if the number of subscribers is a good bit smaller than your entire pool of current users (many of whom might never give you any more money), the consistent income stream from your diehards helps make up for that, and lets you make realistic plans for the future (staffing, update schedules, etc). Some DAWs probably won't go this route - Logic and StudioOne because of the hardware business they're connected to, FL Studio and Reaper for largely philosophical reasons - but most others will probably try it as a way to find out how many real users they actually have and plan future development. There are so many low-cost or free licenses out there from bundles, many of these companies probably have no idea what their active user base actually is - Reason probably has a better idea than most because you have to sign in to run it, or lock it to a single machine (that they then know about).


----------



## ReleaseCandidate (Jan 27, 2021)

rnb_2 said:


> As a recent arrival to these parts, I'll offer the following: ever since coming back to music in a semi-serious way for the first time since the mid-90s as my pandemic sanity-saver, it seemed to me that there are FAR too many companies selling FAR too many products for FAR too little money


That's actually a sign that 'the market' works for audio software. There is _way_ more supply than there is demand. 

Btw. I like how the Photoshop subscription costs 10 EUR less if you also buy Lightroom.
That'S about the value Lightroom has for me: -10 EUR


----------



## rnb_2 (Jan 27, 2021)

ReleaseCandidate said:


> That's actually a sign that 'the market' works for audio software. There is _way_ more supply than there is demand.
> 
> Btw. I like how the Photoshop subscription costs 10 EUR less if you also buy Lightroom.
> That'S about the value Lightroom has for me: -10 EUR


Too much supply for an extended period is not actually a sign of a healthy market, though as a user, it certainly has advantages.

And my Adobe use is the opposite of yours - I need Lightroom Classic, with Photoshop only occasionally needed. So, I get the thing I need for $10/mo with a couple free bonuses.


----------



## Bman70 (Jan 27, 2021)

rnb_2 said:


> As a subscriber to Adobe's Creative Cloud Photographer's Plan ($10/mo for Photoshop/Lightroom/Lightroom Classic - heavily subsidized by all of those studios paying for multiple seats), I'm intimately familiar with that, but the simple truth is that, once Apple abandoned Aperture, there wasn't another product that offered everything a working photographer needed. Some tried and abandoned the field before they were finished (Luminar, now concentrating on "AI-powered" post-processing), some are still working on it (CaptureOne, which also has a subscription option), but the vast majority of the other activity is in the consumer space, which is a huge market with fewer support headaches because nobody's income depends on it. Unfortunately, Adobe was allowed to purchase its way to professional market dominance years ago, and is now locked in.


All the Affinity graphic design apps are currently 50% off for iPad / desktop. I own the last non-subscription Adobe suite, and the Affinity apps are a nice supplement, which may soon be able to completely replace Adobe.


----------



## rnb_2 (Jan 27, 2021)

Bman70 said:


> All the Affinity graphic design apps are currently 50% off for iPad / desktop. I own the last non-subscription Adobe suite, and the Affinity apps are a nice supplement, which may soon be able to completely replace Adobe.


Not for my needs, unfortunately, and I did try just about everything out there. The cost in time and lost capabilities outweighed whatever theoretical savings might have come, and with what I get for $10/mo, it's hard to see where meaningful savings would come from. I have Affinity Designer because it covers my occasional vector needs, but nothing replaces Lightroom.


----------



## Bman70 (Jan 27, 2021)

rnb_2 said:


> Not for my needs, unfortunately, and I did try just about everything out there. The cost in time and lost capabilities outweighed whatever theoretical savings might have come, and with what I get for $10/mo, it's hard to see where meaningful savings would come from. I have Affinity Designer because it covers my occasional vector needs, but nothing replaces Lightroom.


True, the $10 plan is my eventual backup plan, for photography only... since I also use Illustrator, Bridge, InDesign, and would use Premiere, it's only a fraction of the toolbox however. With Da Vinci Resolve, I can bypass Premiere Pro. I don't know of a substitute for InDesign yet, Affinity Publisher just falls short for professional level so far.


----------



## rnb_2 (Jan 27, 2021)

Bman70 said:


> True, the $10 plan is my eventual backup plan, for photography only... since I also use Illustrator, Bridge, InDesign, and would use Premiere, it's only a fraction of the toolbox however. With Da Vinci Resolve, I can bypass Premiere Pro. I don't know of a substitute for InDesign yet, Affinity Publisher just falls short for professional level so far.


Yeah, Resolve is another of those hardware-sales-subsidized, too-good-to-be-true deals (along with Final Cut Pro in the same space for Mac users). Bridge is also included in the Photography Plan, but I don't use it, as it's functionally parts of Lightroom for photographers who live in Photoshop (so, as a commercial photographer, not me), and I don't need anything like InDesign.


----------



## Kevinside (Jan 27, 2021)

I watched the live stream...and it was marketing as its best.
The important questions user made (they call them the internet) were avoided.
But the best message was: Reason+ is so great...Stop thinking about your purchases, just make music...WTF...

So the so called "Internet" of Reason Users is not amused...


----------



## rnb_2 (Jan 27, 2021)

Flip side to unhappy current users - who, again, might never give you another dollar/euro/pound sterling - is that, at $20/mo, Reason has a lot to offer to new users. Reason 11 was already seen as generally not worth the upgrade cost from Reason 10, since the major feature was the Rack, and they know what would be included in a theoretical Reason 12 and what market reaction to that might be, what they could charge for it, etc.

If they can get a decent number of users of older versions of Reason to go for the subscription to get everything new that would come with it, plus new users, that probably looks like a better option than bundling what they know they have for a potential version upgrade or waiting until they have more to offer in that.

Whatever the downside to existing users a switch to subscription entails, you can't argue with reducing the price of entry to $20. Imagine yourself on the other side of that equation - not committed to any DAW yet, just getting an idea of what's out there, and seeing that you can get all that, today, for $20? I got a great deal on the Suite, but if I hadn't bought that, I would probably be pretty happy right now.


----------



## Nate Johnson (Jan 27, 2021)

Bitwig’s purchase model is pretty solid. Pay once for the current version; free updates for a year. In a year you can renew the update plan (for a fraction of the original cost) or just keep it as is - until you WANT to update - ie you could wait until an attractive new feature set comes along and update then, still at the reduced cost.


----------



## Wunderhorn (Jan 27, 2021)

Bman70 said:


> All the Affinity graphic design apps are currently 50% off for iPad / desktop. I own the last non-subscription Adobe suite, and the Affinity apps are a nice supplement, which may soon be able to completely replace Adobe.


Unfortunately this is still a utopian dream. Try to send Affinity files to publishers and printers... It won't go well.

That said, the Affinity applications are really nice (and new updates are imminent) and for the price I'd recommend buying a license just to support them being out there and fighting the Goliath (I did even though for my work I am am stuck with the Adobe Shitcloud).

Reason, well, I am lucky to say I never used it, so I have an easy time to say that they can shove it up their something. But I feel for those people who got hit over the head with this news.


----------



## rnb_2 (Jan 27, 2021)

Nate Johnson said:


> Bitwig’s purchase model is pretty solid. Pay once for the current version; free updates for a year. In a year you can renew the update plan (for a fraction of the original cost) or just keep it as is - until you WANT to update - ie you could wait until an attractive new feature set comes along and update then, still at the reduced cost.


I won't argue that Bitwig doesn't have a very current-user-friendly scheme, but if you were a new user starting out (possibly just a kid with no access to credit), and you looked at your upfront cost, even Bitwig 16-track is 5 months of Reason+, and full Studio is 20 months. Bitwig is way more modern and powerful as a DAW, of course, but there's an awful lot in Reason+ from day one.

Honestly, I wouldn't be surprised if we see subscription options from Bitwig and Ableton in the near future. Maybe not as the only option (Reason hasn't even done that), but as an option.


----------



## Kevinside (Jan 27, 2021)

Yeah and dont forget, you will get the Companion with Reason, which produces and makes the music for you... Great Deal... 
Another question, which was not answered. In the live stream, they talked about the future of sound packs and the old ones, which came with older versions and the fact, that they are not actual now anymore...

So will the sound packs will be always available or will they change, cause Quote "Dubstep or other genres changed"

This would be wonderful, cause a project i made today is useless in some years, cause the packs aren´t existing anymore and vanished with the change of a whole music genre...

20$ monthly for a new "Music Maker" Software...We should all love it...


----------



## Tremendouz (Jan 27, 2021)

I have to say I will never support subscription services for DAWs or other music software. Sure it's "only" something like $20 per month but after a year you'll have spent as much or more than it would've costed to buy a perpetual license for Logic, Reaper, Studio One, Cubase... (ignoring the most expensive versions)

And if you then cancel the subscription, you'll be left with literal nothing and your wallet is missing 200 bucks. Subscriptions might sound like a good deal short term but in the end you're losing money unless you're specifically planning to buy something like everything included in Composer Cloud for whatever reason.


----------



## easyrider (Jan 27, 2021)

rnb_2 said:


> Flip side to unhappy current users - who, again, might never give you another dollar/euro/pound sterling - is that, at $20/mo, Reason has a lot to offer to new users. Reason 11 was already seen as generally not worth the upgrade cost from Reason 10, since the major feature was the Rack, and they know what would be included in a theoretical Reason 12 and what market reaction to that might be, what they could charge for it, etc.
> 
> If they can get a decent number of users of older versions of Reason to go for the subscription to get everything new that would come with it, plus new users, that probably looks like a better option than bundling what they know they have for a potential version upgrade or waiting until they have more to offer in that.
> 
> Whatever the downside to existing users a switch to subscription entails, you can't argue with reducing the price of entry to $20. Imagine yourself on the other side of that equation - not committed to any DAW yet, just getting an idea of what's out there, and seeing that you can get all that, today, for $20? I got a great deal on the Suite, but if I hadn't bought that, I would probably be pretty happy right now


I think £19.99 is expensive for most uses....Especially in the current pandemic climate....


----------



## Sarah Mancuso (Jan 27, 2021)

Kevinside said:


> Yeah and dont forget, you will get the Companion with Reason, which produces and makes the music for you... Great Deal...
> Another question, which was not answered. In the live stream, they talked about the future of sound packs and the old ones, which came with older versions and the fact, that they are not actual now anymore...
> 
> So will the sound packs will be always available or will they change, cause Quote "Dubstep or other genres changed"
> ...


Packs are just patches. Those are built into your project. If they contain samples, you can use the self-contain dialog to store those samples in your project to be on the safe side. But the packs themselves when downloaded are just comprised of standard Reason patch files (no copy protection, etc) stored in a folder on your hard drive, so you shouldn't need to worry about them disappearing.


----------



## Geoff Grace (Jan 27, 2021)

I'm not interested in Reason as a subscription. I'm glad they're keeping the purchase option alive, and I hope it stays that way.

Best,

Geoff


----------



## Kevinside (Jan 27, 2021)

@Sarah Mancuso There must be a copy protection...cause if not, i can sign up for one month, download all packs and after the end of my sub, i can use everything with my reason perpetual licence...
And thats not the case...


----------



## Sarah Mancuso (Jan 27, 2021)

Kevinside said:


> @Sarah Mancuso There must be a copy protection...cause if not, i can sign up for one month, download all packs and after the end of my sub, i can use everything with my reason perpetual licence...
> And thats not the case...


You can do that.


----------



## easyrider (Jan 27, 2021)

Reason Forums


----------



## Kevinside (Jan 27, 2021)

hmm support says you can´t... You can use the content as long the subscription is active...
without subscription, you cannot use the soundpacks or sample content...
Maybe the faqs will be updated about that matter...


----------



## heisenberg (Jan 27, 2021)

Bman70 said:


> All the Affinity graphic design apps are currently 50% off for iPad / desktop. I own the last non-subscription Adobe suite, and the Affinity apps are a nice supplement, which may soon be able to completely replace Adobe.


Thanks for the tip. Will have to check those out. I have been camped out on Adobe CS6 since they came out. Some day they will stop working so finding a replacement is obviously key. I've been using Photoshop since version 1.0 and Illustrator since 88. There are contenders out there and this looks like another set to check out. Will be moving from Win/Intel back to Mac which will force my hand on a lot of updates and walking away from some apps that I have kept updating simply for nostalgia REASONs.

EDIT:

Just had a quick look at Affinity Photo. Only $35 right now and same with their companion vector based app. Thanks again for the tip.


----------



## Sarah Mancuso (Jan 27, 2021)

Kevinside said:


> hmm support says you can´t... You can use the content as long the subscription is active...
> without subscription, you cannot use the soundpacks or sample content...
> Maybe the faqs will be updated about that matter...


The Reason license and Rack Extensions are tied to the subscription, yes, but the sound packs themselves are just unencrypted patch files, the same formats they've been using since Reason 1.0. So any patches using devices that you _own_ will work for as long as you keep the files around, regardless of your subscription status.


----------



## dzilizzi (Jan 27, 2021)

Sarah Mancuso said:


> The Reason license and Rack Extensions are tied to the subscription, yes, but the sound packs themselves are just unencrypted patch files, the same formats they've been using since Reason 1.0. So any patches using devices that you _own_ will work for as long as you keep the files around, regardless of your subscription status.


They just may require a version of Reason to work. Especially if they are refill patches.


----------



## Sarah Mancuso (Jan 27, 2021)

dzilizzi said:


> They just may require a version of Reason to work. Especially if they are refill patches.


That is correct. (Though they're not bundled in ReFills, just folders.)


----------



## Ray Toler (Jan 27, 2021)

I only subscribe to services, never to tools unless the tool is so expensive that it would be impossible (or stupid) for me to own.

I'll rent a backhoe. I'll never rent a hammer.


----------



## Tren (Jan 27, 2021)

KallumS said:


> I would’ve preferred Rent to Own to this...


This. Rent-to-Own and I'd have gotten it "cause why not."

Subscription? Hard Pass. Not worth forgetting to turn it off when I don't need it.

IMO, they kind of missed the boat a bit, here.

Right now, REASON is only worth considering (to me) as a sort of platform for Synths and Players. Basically, it competes more with Packages like Komplete more than other DAWs. I could never use their sequencer. They don't seem super interested in investing heavily into its development - just enough to fill a few bullet points to ask for upgrade cash when that time rolls around.


----------



## Dirtgrain (Jan 27, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> I only have the free Pluginboutique giveaway Lite version. Was eyeing Reason because I like the concept and to enable Friktion...


Same here. I looked at the deals over the holiday season and was considering Reason Suite, even, but I spent my money elsewhere. I still had it in mind, but not now. I'll uninstall the Lite version, as well--not much there really.

Someone mentioned rent-to-own. Rent-to-own shops, pawn shops and check cashing businesses are often called predatory, coercing people to dedicate to payment plans that they should in no way commit to. Cue the credit repair companies.

I suppose it has been around for a while, but it seems more prevalent today (Spotify, Netflix, cell phone plans, Prime, Costco, Sam's Club, and so on). I know people who are in debt and struggling to get by, but they still pay $80 a month for cell phone plan.


----------



## Tren (Jan 27, 2021)

Kevinside said:


> So the next DAW goes Subscription... :-(
> Which DAW will follow next...(Cubase,Logic,Live?)
> 
> In case of Avid, you can see it... Perpetual is still available, but the Avid stopped the Reinstatement plan. So if you stopp to buy the yearly support plan for your perpetual licence. You are not able to get back... That means, no updates anymore forever, except you buy a new Protools (Ultimate) Licence for the full price or change to subscription...
> ...


I don't see Logic or Cubase doing this. Cubase has far more usable AI/Elements SKUs, anyways (compared to Reason Lite/Intro), so there is less of an issue with upsell - or getting people to use the product at all.

Live... Maybe, but I'm not sure if they're going to want to go there either given they're fairly stable in their market position, still.


----------



## Tren (Jan 27, 2021)

Synetos said:


> I bought Logic in 2014 at the same time I bought MacBook Pro loaded up for over $3k. I was into Cubase at the time. Now, I would need to upgrade hardware to run Logic. I could have bought Logic like 4-5 copies in that period for what I paid for Cubase updates.
> 
> My biggest beef with all these companies isn't really about the fees, it's releasing buggy updates and never fixing things completely before moving on to the next version. I don't mind paying for updates if they would just test the crap better. It called REGRESSION testing. Script the testing on a test bed full of VMWare boxes and keep adding new items to the test scripts as they come up. Nothing that worked before should be broken with an update or new feature!
> 
> If I were I wise man, I would hang back and stay a year behind. That way all the busted stuff would be known. I guess I am a sucker for new shiny things. Must have some Raccoon DNA. haha


The difference in cost between a 15" MBP and my PC Laptop, which had the same CPU, slightly faster RAM, more storage (NVMe), and a far better GPU... was about $850-900 if I got as close to those specs as possible on the Apple Website.

That's Cubase Pro and about 4 years of upgrades.

At which point I'd be up for a new MBP.

So, there was no money to save on Logic going into the macOS ecosystem. The hardware alone railroads any savings, as the only noticeable savings are at the initial purchase of the software, anyways - assuming you aren't cross grading (at which point it's really quite ignorable, IMHO).

I did have an iMac at that time. That is why I swapped to PC. The costs just didn't make sense, and I'm platform agnostic, anyways (so no affinity to macOS).


----------



## rrichard63 (Jan 28, 2021)

Ray Toler said:


> I only subscribe to services, never to tools unless the tool is so expensive that it would be impossible (or stupid) for me to own.
> 
> I'll rent a backhoe. I'll never rent a hammer.


I think this is the most intelligent comment so far on the whole perpetual license versus subscription controversy. The DAW and desktop publishing makers are saying that they think their products are backhoes. Or maybe that they think they are selling services rather than tools.

One exception is Plugin Alliance. They have a clever variation on rent-to-own, where you can apply the entire cost of your subscription to the cost of permanent licenses for specific plugins. At the end of each year, the subscription (i.e. temporary access to every plugin they sell) has cost you nothing.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jan 28, 2021)

rrichard63 said:


> I think this is the most intelligent comment so far on the whole perpetual license versus subscription controversy.


We need this on a tile...


----------



## doctoremmet (Jan 28, 2021)




----------



## Technostica (Jan 28, 2021)

The only software subscription that I have is MS Office.
It costs me less than £20 a year and can be used by 6 people on 6 devices each.
Each of the 6 accounts has 1TB of cloud storage thrown in.
As well as using it on my PCs I have given accounts to friends and family.
If Native Instruments want to take that route with Komplete I'd be happy. 
The nominal cost is more than £20 but I'm good at getting deals.
It's currently £40 at Argos (UK) with McAfee Total F**** Disaster thrown in.
People will actually buy McAfee which lowers the cost of Office.


----------



## lychee (Jan 28, 2021)

I'm so sad to hear this news, I hate Adobe for "inventing" this kind of business.
I like having to buy things once and for all, and I say no to these subscription stories, I have never invested in Roland Cloud for that, whereas I would gladly buy their plugins directly.
I had barely discovered the world of Reason that they have already managed to disappoint me.
So now the question is, how long will support for Reason Intro continue, and how long will the Suite version remain on sale?


----------



## doctoremmet (Jan 28, 2021)

lychee said:


> I'm so sad to hear this news, I hate Adobe for "inventing" this kind of business.
> I like having to buy things once and for all, and I say no to these subscription stories, I have never invested in Roland Cloud for that, whereas I would gladly buy their plugins directly.
> I had barely discovered the world of Reason that they have already managed to disappoint me.
> So now the question is, how long will support for Reason Intro continue, and how long will the Suite version remain on sale?


Suite is no longer in their store. It is still supported of course. But there seems to be a convergence towards a slow but sure death of the perpetual license


----------



## lychee (Jan 28, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Suite is no longer in their store. It is still supported of course. But there seems to be a convergence towards a slow but sure death of the perpetual license


Yes that's a mistake, I just meant Reason 11 which is still in the shop, but which is no longer featured.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jan 28, 2021)

lychee said:


> Yes that's a mistake, I just meant Reason 11 which is still in the shop, but which is no longer featured.


Gotcha


----------



## José Herring (Jan 28, 2021)

This from the Reason Twitter Page:

--Reason Studios
@reasonstudios
Reason+ is here – but perpetual licenses as you know them are still here as usual and they're not going away. We hear your feedback and that could have been clearer. Thanks!--

Upset that there will be no upgrade path for suite in the future. So now, if I want future extra goodies I'll have to pay full price for the RE's and Players or get the subscription which will be redundant. 

At any rate with that statement I'm not as depressed about the move as I was yesterday.


----------



## Michael Antrum (Jan 28, 2021)

I'm rather glad I decided not to upgrade Reason when the sale was on last year. I nearly went to the Studio version. I simply won't have subscription software. 

The Affinity series is getting real traction in the UK. More and more bureau have added it to their workflow. And why wouldn't they ? - at the moment the packages are 50% off, so Photo, Designer and Publisher are £ 23.99 each, and the iPad versions are £ 9.95 - and they work great on a tablet. 

I have CS6 - and have managed to replace it with Affinity.

For me it's a matter of principle - I will not purchase software subscriptions, and if people take a stand, companies will get the message.


----------



## shropshirelad (Jan 28, 2021)

Michael Antrum said:


> I'm rather glad I decided not to upgrade Reason when the sale was on last year. I nearly went to the Studio version. I simply won't have subscription software.


I think that Reason Studios have got the message from users - the perpetual licence model isn't going anywhere. I'll be updating to v12 in the normal way when it arrives.


----------



## Michael Antrum (Jan 28, 2021)

shropshirelad said:


> I think that Reason Studios have got the message from users - the perpetual licence model isn't going anywhere. I'll be updating to v12 in the normal way when it arrives.


I remember when Adobe promised they were going to keep permanent licences alongside the new Cloud subscription......


----------



## shropshirelad (Jan 28, 2021)

Michael Antrum said:


> I remember when Adobe promised they were going to keep permanent licences alongside the new Cloud subscription......


I hear you but Adobe did have strong market leadership / industry standard in pretty much all their products - RS are far from that position. So many of their (assumed) relatively small user base are so violently against the subscription model, that it would be commercial suicide to go down that route to the exclusion of all else. Probably.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jan 28, 2021)

Michael Antrum said:


> I'm rather glad I decided not to upgrade Reason when the sale was on last year. I nearly went to the Studio version. I simply won't have subscription software.
> 
> The Affinity series is getting real traction in the UK. More and more bureau have added it to their workflow. And why wouldn't they ? - at the moment the packages are 50% off, so Photo, Designer and Publisher are £ 23.99 each, and the iPad versions are £ 9.95 - and they work great on a tablet.
> 
> ...


Cool! And agreed! Off topic: what’s a good alternative for Adobe Premiere (Light)? For editing DAW POV demo movies, I’m looking for a cool, paid, “pro-sumer level” piece of software that is NOT subscription based.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jan 28, 2021)

Michael Antrum said:


> I remember when Adobe promised they were going to keep permanent licences alongside the new Cloud subscription......


As do I...


----------



## ReleaseCandidate (Jan 28, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Cool! And agreed! Off topic: what’s a good alternative for Adobe Premiere (Light)? For editing DAW POV demo movies, I’m looking for a cool, paid, “pro-sumer level” piece of software that is NOT subscription based.


Well everything is better than Premiere, even AE, but I'd say Davinci Resolve Studio. If you have a Mac, Final Cut Pro.
Or Magix Vegas Pro, but not the Movie Studio.


----------



## lychee (Jan 28, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Off topic: what’s a good alternative for Adobe Premiere (Light)? For editing DAW POV demo movies, I’m looking for a cool, paid, “pro-sumer level” piece of software that is NOT subscription based.


For my part I use Hitfilm, a video editor and a competitor to AE at the same time.


----------



## ReleaseCandidate (Jan 29, 2021)

This is why you don't want subscriptions









Adobe has deactivated all Venezuelan Creative Cloud accounts in response to Presidential order


The U.S. Government has blocked almost all transactions and services between U.S. companies, entities, and individuals in Venezuela. As a result, all Adobe Creative Clouds accounts in this country have been deactivated. What’s more – it seems that the affected users won’t get a refund, either...




www.diyphotography.net


----------



## doctoremmet (Jan 29, 2021)

ReleaseCandidate said:


> This is why you don't want subscriptions
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## easyrider (Jan 29, 2021)

I just bought the suite upgrade.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jan 29, 2021)

I have to say... today I heard a piece entirely played with virtual orchestral instruments... which blew me away... A string quartet no less, so hardly a very dressed dense piece...

Turns out, it was a hybrid of sampled solo strings and Friktion. @lychee already convinced me that physical modeling has a bright future ahead, but now I just need Friktion in my life... Too bad I’m still kind of down on Reason (Studios’ policy)...


----------



## easyrider (Jan 29, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Too bad I’m still kind of down on Reason (Studios’ policy)...


in what way ?


----------



## doctoremmet (Jan 29, 2021)

easyrider said:


> in what way ?


The Reason+ thing makes me wary. Not in any way that actually makes sense in a strictly musical context. Monetary consequences of subscription models aside, nothing has changed of course. Friktion is as cool as it was.


----------



## MartinH. (Jan 29, 2021)

Michael Antrum said:


> I'm rather glad I decided not to upgrade Reason when the sale was on last year. I nearly went to the Studio version. I simply won't have subscription software.
> 
> The Affinity series is getting real traction in the UK. More and more bureau have added it to their workflow. And why wouldn't they ? - at the moment the packages are 50% off, so Photo, Designer and Publisher are £ 23.99 each, and the iPad versions are £ 9.95 - and they work great on a tablet.
> 
> ...


Whenever I tried to do something in the Affinity tools it took 5 minutes tops till I hit a roadblock of a missing feature and I have to switch back to CS6. But I'm rooting for them and have just bought Affinity Photo to support them. I already had bought Affinity Designer a couple years ago. I really have high hopes for them, but I doubt it'll ever replace Photoshop for me. 

Thanks for letting us know about their sale. I encourage everyone to buy one of their products as a vote against the subscription-only trend.


----------



## Kevinside (Jan 29, 2021)

@easyrider 

Did the activation of the suite upgrade work without problems?
I am thinking about to buy the suite upgrade as long it exists in the different stores...


----------



## easyrider (Jan 29, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> The Reason+ thing makes me wary. Not in any way that actually makes sense in a strictly musical context. Monetary consequences of subscription models aside, nothing has changed of course. Friktion is as cool as it was.


Nothing has changed since Reason + arrived.....You can still buy a perpetual license...Reason even confirmed perptuals won’t be going away...

Presonus offer the same...with Presonus Sphere....Cubase more than likely will go to sub model and offer perpetual too...


----------



## easyrider (Jan 29, 2021)

Kevinside said:


> @easyrider
> 
> Did the activation of the suite upgrade work without problems?
> I am thinking about to buy the suite upgrade as long it exists in the different stores...


I’ve not activated it as I’m on my mobile....going to wait until I get home...

I emailed support first:



*James* (Reason Studios)
Jan 28, 2021, 13:36 GMT+1
Hi

Thanks for getting in touch

The Reason +monthly/yearly subscription replaces Reason 11 Suite which is no longer for sale in the Reason Studios online webshop

If you are interested in a perpetual Reason 11 Suite license you may still find some copies in circulation at retailers - I can confirm that they can still be registered and we'll still offer product support for these versions

Its worth noting that, as a Reason 11 license holder, you have the offer of 1 year at 50% discount as detailed here:
https://help.reasonstudios.com/hc/e...icense-Save-50-off-your-first-year-of-Reason-

Here are some more FAQ's on Reason+ should you wish to investigate further:
https://help.reasonstudios.com/hc/en-us/sections/360005244059-Reason-
Best regards


----------



## Michael Antrum (Jan 29, 2021)

easyrider said:


> ...Reason even confirmed perptuals won’t be going away...


I have a bridge for sale you might be interested in.......


----------



## doctoremmet (Jan 29, 2021)

Michael Antrum said:


> I have a bridge for sale you might be interested in.......


London Bridge?


----------



## Michael Antrum (Jan 29, 2021)

MartinH. said:


> Whenever I tried to do something in the Affinity tools it took 5 minutes tops till I hit a roadblock of a missing feature and I have to switch back to CS6. But I'm rooting for them and have just bought Affinity Photo to support them. I already had bought Affinity Designer a couple years ago. I really have high hopes for them, but I doubt it'll ever replace Photoshop for me.
> 
> Thanks for letting us know about their sale. I encourage everyone to buy one of their products as a vote against the subscription-only trend.


They are based in Nottingham and deserve lots of support. Knocking 50% off their already low prices to support the design community in these difficult times is fantastic and they are doing much else besides. Today you can get all their programs Designer/Photo/Publisher and the iPad/Pencil Apps Designer and Photo for less than £ 95 for everything ! (Permanent Licences)

Their training materials are first class, and they have a series of three full colour books on their applications which I can strongly recommend.

Screw Adobe, I hope they go the way of Xpres.


----------



## easyrider (Jan 29, 2021)

Michael Antrum said:


> I have a bridge for sale you might be interested in.......


Don't follow?


----------



## Michael Antrum (Jan 29, 2021)

Sorry, it's a reference to a couple of conmen who managed to sell a British monument to some unsuspecting person....

It might not be a well known tale outside of our fair borders....


----------



## shropshirelad (Jan 29, 2021)

MartinH. said:


> Thanks for letting us know about their sale. I encourage everyone to buy one of their products as a vote against the subscription-only trend.


Yes, thanks for mentioning it. I used to use Photoshop a lot in another life and had been itching to do a few of these Bernie memes, so picked up a copy of Affinity Photo this afternoon. Took to it like a duck to water!


----------



## easyrider (Jan 29, 2021)

Michael Antrum said:


> Sorry, it's a reference to a couple of conmen who managed to sell a British monument to some unsuspecting person....
> 
> It might not be a well known tale outside of our fair borders....


Oh...


----------



## easyrider (Jan 29, 2021)

That 11 suite was a sweet deal....$.223 from audio deluxe....$20 for each RE 

I‘ve activated with no issues....

Thought I would snap it up before all the serials disappear.


----------



## sostenuto (Jan 29, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> London Bridge?


River Kwai !


----------



## rnb_2 (Jan 29, 2021)

easyrider said:


> That 11 suite was a sweet deal....$.223 from audio deluxe....$20 for each RE
> 
> I‘ve activated with no issues....
> 
> Thought I would snap it up before they all serials disappear.


Was that an upgrade? I just checked their prices, and they look normal - the lowest price for Suite is the $249 upgrade from Reason. Looks like BestService only has Reason now (no Intro, no Suite), so retailers are starting to sell out of what they had or cutting back to what Reason Studios is now offering (not sure how electronic licenses are handled at retail).


----------



## shropshirelad (Jan 29, 2021)

easyrider said:


> That 11 suite was a sweet deal....$.223 from audio deluxe....$20 for each RE


A very sweet deal! I already own too many of the RE's to make it attractive to me - if Friktion was included I might have been tempted.


----------



## easyrider (Jan 29, 2021)

shropshirelad said:


> A very sweet deal! I already own too many of the RE's to make it attractive to me - if Friktion was included I might have been tempted.


Friktion will be included in v12


Spoiler



Just kidding


----------



## easyrider (Jan 29, 2021)

rnb_2 said:


> Was that an upgrade? I just checked their prices, and they look normal - the lowest price for Suite is the $249 upgrade from Reason. Looks like BestService only has Reason now (no Intro, no Suite), so retailers are starting to sell out of what they had or cutting back to what Reason Studios is now offering (not sure how electronic licenses are handled at retail).


Audio Deluxe knocked $25 off my basket you need to add it first....people seem to be snapping suite up now it’s no longer available....makes sense at $20 per RE






Virtual Instruments and Effects | Reason | Reason Studios


Reason features a legendary collection of virtual instruments, effects and music production tools.




www.reasonstudios.com





Friktion is the only one not included in suite...so at $223 that’s less than the sub for just one year....be quick!


----------



## rnb_2 (Jan 29, 2021)

easyrider said:


> Audio Deluxe knocked $25 off my basket you need to add it first....people seem to be snapping suite up now it’s no longer available....makes sense at $20 per RE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But you were upgrading from Reason, correct?

(Yes, I'm partly trying to find out if it's possible to get a better deal than I got in December, just because)


----------



## easyrider (Jan 29, 2021)

rnb_2 said:


> But you were upgrading from Reason, correct?
> 
> (Yes, I'm partly trying to find out if it's possible to get a better deal than I got in December, just because)


Yeah it was an upgrade from Standard Reason....what deal did you get in December?


----------



## rnb_2 (Jan 29, 2021)

Reason was running a 30% off sale, but BestService was giving closer to 40% (no idea why). Plus, BestService was offering an extra $20 off each order you placed. I had a free copy of Reason Lite that I upgraded to Reason for $159 ($179-$20), and then upgraded from Reason to Suite for $143.33 ($169-$20-$5.67 in BestCoin, mostly from buying the Reason upgrade). Total cost was $302.33, or just barely over ½ normal price for Suite.

I tried to talk myself out of it, but failed, and am now quite happy about that!


----------



## el-bo (Jan 29, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> We need this on a tile


----------



## doctoremmet (Jan 29, 2021)

el-bo said:


> View attachment 43940


You and @Ray Toler have won the internet this week, thank you Sirs!


----------



## el-bo (Jan 29, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> You and @Ray Toler have won the internet this week, thank you Sirs!


Thanks! But I actually got it the wrong way 'round, first time. Edited now


----------



## Ray Toler (Jan 29, 2021)

I wasn't online yesterday and missed the immortalization of my snark. Truly a momentous day for me!  Thank you, @doctoremmet, I'm honored.

I actually just wrote a massive wall of text discussing the extortion business model, but then I erased it. I feel better for having written it, and you all will almost certainly feel better for not having had to slog through it on a forum that's supposed to be about making music. Enjoy all the time you just got back!


----------



## Ray Toler (Jan 29, 2021)

el-bo said:


>


I always knew my snark would get me into trouble some day... I just, well, let's say I didn't think it would be on this particular topic.

I am, however, planning on framing this beauty as well as @doctoremmet's lovely work in my studio. Thank you both for giving me a happy smile to take me into the weekend!


----------



## el-bo (Jan 30, 2021)

Ray Toler said:


> I always knew my snark would get me into trouble some day... I just, well, let's say I didn't think it would be on this particular topic.
> 
> I am, however, planning on framing this beauty as well as @doctoremmet's lovely work in my studio. Thank you both for giving me a happy smile to take me into the weekend!


Haha! Great! Can't take all the credit, though. 

You managed to nail-down (pun intended) a succinct, and meme-worthy, statement (Didn't note any snark, personally), on the differences between types of subscription plans. doctoremmet lovingly immortalised part of it on a tile and another member (can't remember who) used that 'Breaking News' meme-designer, elsewhere on the forum (Ive been looking for a way to use it, ever since).

A team effort, really 

*Edited*: For grammar (And for Grandma...Oh how she hated poor writing)


----------

